# ~:UNDERSCENE:~ *Friday-12.10.04 - Ventura, Ca.



## Leftside (Apr 15, 2004)

(DJ LINEUP)
*area 1 - DRUM JUNGLE (D&B)
-R.A.W.- Surveillance Sound/N20 LA
-INFILTRATA- Imperial Recordings LA
-DOWN`N`GOING- Leftside
-R-dB- Hexx Recordings
+ special guest headliner to be announced

*area 2 - ELECTRO CHAIR (Breaks/House/TripHop)
-BETTY BOOM vs ATHENA- Booty Machine/H2O LA
-OBERON- Cytoplastik/Leftside MD
-ERIC G- Drop 
-DJ- Leftside/Label Envy Clothing

Now Located @ NICHOLBY'S NIGHT CLUB
404 E. Main St.
Ventura, Ca. 93001

BaNgiN SoUnD!
2 FULL STAGES
AGE: 21+ 
Time: 8PM - 2AM 6 hour duration
Cover: $8 Door
Info: 805-412-0003
PRESALE LOCATIONS: TBA

Clothing & CD giveaways by:
LABEL ENVY 
LSP

Geography:
Ventura County is located in a unique geological region of California, The Transverse Ranges.

Check out pics of the NEW spot!!!!
http://www.nicholbysnightclub.com/Gallery1.htm

Brought to you with love by LeftSideProductions =] 
www.leftsideproductions.com

Info: 805-412-0003

Current mood: optimistic


----------



## Leftside (Apr 15, 2004)

SUPPORT YOUR LOCAL UNDERGROUND PEEPS!!!!

Hype... Hype.... Hype....

Bump... Bump... Bump...

*you know the drill, this event is gonna go the F**K OFF THE HOOK. 
=]

And if you've never been to Ventura nows the time, TRUST.


----------



## Leftside (Apr 15, 2004)

Prepare for ground zero in Ventura, Ca. 
There will be free cd/clothing give aways +
between 8:30-10:30PM there will be happy drinking hours. :thumbup: 
DRINKS SO CHEAP YOU'LL BE DRUNK B4 THE FIRST DJ IS DONE SPINNIN'

Got flyers at: 
GROOVERIDERS - sherman oaks
THIS IS MUSIC - melrose


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

what kind of sodas will be offered?

coke, or pepsi products?


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Y'all gonna do any Beach Boys covers?


----------



## Leftside (Apr 15, 2004)

Awww yeah,

b.t.w. Coke =]


----------



## ljh824 (Jul 14, 2004)

I prefer Coke products.


----------



## Leftside (Apr 15, 2004)

ljh824 said:


> I prefer Coke products.


I do too =]

This show is gonna leave blast marks all over the city cause it's gonna blow up!!! :thumbup:

Early arrival suggested to miss lines

Also...
We are simply spinning modern electronic dance music:
Drum & Bass / Jungle / Breakbeats / Electro / House

LOTS OF MUTHA F**KING BASS IN YO FACE!!!!!!


----------



## Leftside (Apr 15, 2004)

*For MAP & DIRECTIONS goto link:* :thumbup: 
http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.ad...s=404+E.+Main+St.&zip=93001&country=US&zoom=5


----------

